# Which Altenator to use?



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 1992 GXE, I was wondering if I can use an altenator from another nissan like Altimas or newer maximas? I need to replace mine.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

nope, just use the replacement for it. they're only like 89 bucks at most parts stores.


----------

